# Cannot ssh into gentoo in a uml VM after upgrade!

## psdasilva

Hi all.

I have a UML VM running Gentoo.

After last update of this VM gentoo system I was unable to login it

using ssh from a kubuntu 14.04 system (the host of the VM).

I always get

key_verify failed for server_host_key

message.

openssh was one of the packages updated.

This has always worked without any problems for several years.

I have tried to delete .ssh dirs from the server and from the client.

No success.

Any ideas?

TIA for any help/comments.

----------

## Syl20

Maybe related to this ?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

psdasilva,

... and root logins default to keys only.

----------

## dab_s_bad

I was on a halt using gentoo but I installed just days ago and I thought that something was wrong with ssh.

Currently downgraded 1 level since it is working.

anyways, with the current openssh, I'm using root account and cant access the server using putty or any other thing.

my question is, if I'll use the current version, what options do I have? and/or kindly expain in a bit of detail?

thanks in advance,

dab

----------

## ct85711

well, one way (and the proper/safer way) is to log into a regular account then use su/sudo if you need to use root account.  You shouldn't use root account for normal usage.

----------

## Irre

The unpleasant thing is that if you are not logged in, you can not use ssh/putty to log on and reconfigure.   :Sad:   I had to use the power switch to shut down my server. Remove disk and run "fsck".

Then edit file 

```
/etc/ssh/sshd_config
```

 and find "Authentication" and change one line to

```
PermitRootLogin yes
```

----------

## psdasilva

 *CneGroumF wrote:*   

> Maybe related to this ?

 

The client pub key is rsa. Does this apply?

----------

## psdasilva

Then edit file 

```
/etc/ssh/sshd_config
```

 and find "Authentication" and change one line to

```
PermitRootLogin yes
```

[/quote]

I also changed this (I used to let it be the default (?)).

Same problem!

----------

## Syl20

 *psdasilva wrote:*   

> The client pub key is rsa. Does this apply?

 

No, but you could find any related information here, for example : https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=176698

----------

